# [PORTAGE] Questions

## lefta

Bonjour,

Portage est un excellent logiciel, mais j'aurais deux/trois questions :

1 - Est-il possible de configurer les USE flags "à la volée", c'est à dire que portage nous demanderait quels flags on veut activer/désactiver au cas par cas avant compilation (comme sur freeBSD) ? Si non, serait-t-il sécurisé de le faire? Si oui, comment?

2 - Supprime-t-il tous les symboles des executables (comme les symboles de débuggage) par défaut? Si non, comment le lui demander?

Merci de vos réponsesLast edited by lefta on Sun Jun 10, 2012 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Bonjour,

1) Pas tout à fait, mais il y a des outils tel app-portage/ufed qui permet de configurer facilement les USE de manière globale. Pour les USE par paquet, je connais rien de tel par contre, faut y aller à la mano.

2) Oui, les binaires sont stripés par défaut. Pour désactiver le strip, il faut ajouter FEATURES=nostrip au make.conf (à garder dans un coin de la tête justement pour le cas ou à l'inverse on veux merger un ebuild avec symboles pour faire du debuggage  :Wink: )

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## lefta

1 - Cela poserait il un souci de sécurité/stabilité? Sinon, je serais bien tenté d'essayer de le coder moi même

2 - C'est ce qu'il me semblait, je voulais être sûr   :Smile: 

Titre mis à jour

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 1) Pas tout à fait, mais il y a des outils tel app-portage/ufed qui permet de configurer facilement les USE de manière globale. Pour les USE par paquet, je connais rien de tel par contre, faut y aller à la mano.

 

guilc, tu me fais trop douter! Pour moi, ça existe complètement, mais, mes dernières experiences remontent à paludis, je crois pourtant me rappeller que tu peux le faire avec portage aussi, avec un fichier comme ça /etc/portage/packages.use et que tu peux même t'organiser avec des fichiers&répertoires. La syntaxe du fichier ressemble à celle des packages.mask &Cie:

```
cat/package -flag1 flag2
```

J'ai rêvé?

----------

## lefta

Tu n'as pas rêvé, ça existe. Je connais déja mais ce n'est pas ce que je cherche exactement. Par contre, je ne connaissait pas le coup de l'organisation par sous dossiers, ce qui devrait me faciliter la tâche.

Ce que j'aimerais exactement, c'est qu'à chaque emerge, il me propose une interface me permettant de cocher les USE flags au cas par cas, comme sur freeBSD pour ceux qui connaissent. Pour être franc, c'est la seule chose qui me manque vraiment  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Ah ok, j'n'avais pas compris ça comme ça!

Alors je ne vois pas non plus! Dis nous si tu trouves!

----------

## lefta

J'ai déja cherché mais rien trouvé. Je pensais patcher portage pour inclure cette fonctionnalité, quand j'aurais la motivation, en rajoutant une option (ex : --live-configure-uses).

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, portage est écrit en python, nan? Parceque j'avais pensé à une interface en ncurses, à condition de pouvoir l'exploiter en python, et que ça n'aille pas contre le cahier des charges des developeurs.

M'enfin, pour l'instant, pas trop le temps de m'y pencher, mais si j'y arrive, je vous ferais parvenir le patch  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

Je ne les ai pas essayé mais je me demande si la sélection de USE à la volée n'a pas été implémentée sur un des gui de portage, voir par exemple cette page qui liste certaines interfaces.

----------

